# Bulk lye purchase?



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

So, I know I said it in another thread, but I need to purchase a bulk amount of lye. I am just making sure I am getting the best prices.

Right now it's looking like Essential Depot is winning at 33.33 for 32 lbs food grade Sodium Hydroxide lye micro beads 16x2lb bottles. Plus shipping of course. Is that the best deal on the market right now? I was looking to get flakes, but I am not all too picky to be honest. Just looking to get a large amount for a really good price. I made the mistake of forgetting to purchase lye.. so have to make up for that fatal mistake!


----------



## Savvynurse (Aug 30, 2013)

With shipping it costed me $3.74 lb for that deal at WSP. Not bad at all


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

Savvynurse said:


> With shipping it costed me $3.74 lb for that deal at WSP. Not bad at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


From what I can tell, WSP is out of lye atm. Or at least that is what it keeps telling me anyway.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 30, 2013)

OH NO ....... I will be out soon and that is where I always order my lye from  Did he give you any idea when it might be back in stock???


----------



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

Trinity said:


> OH NO ....... I will be out soon and that is where I always order my lye from  Did he give you any idea when it might be back in stock???


Oh, no I didn't talk to anyone. It's just what it says when you click on the lye description and stuff.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Aug 30, 2013)

If you can find a local chemical company that carries lye and will sell it to you (the real kicker), I have been able to buy it for about $1.00 a lb.  Sometimes farm stores or route trucks that carry chemicals for washing milking equipment, etc carry it too.  The shipping is what seems to really add to the cost so this way has really helped me!!   The last that I bought was a 55 lb bag (not flakes but pearls) and I filled all of my 1 lb empty lye containers and then bought a 5 gal bucket and lid at tractor supply for the rest...so far so good  Good luck!!

Not sure about with shipping, but I have heard good things about The Lye Guy- www.thelyeguy.com


----------



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

BlackRiverBubbles said:


> If you can find a local chemical company that carries lye and will sell it to you (the real kicker), I have been able to buy it for about $1.00 a lb.  Sometimes farm stores or route trucks that carry chemicals for washing milking equipment, etc carry it too.  The shipping is what seems to really add to the cost so this way has really helped me!!   The last that I bought was a 55 lb bag (not flakes but pearls) and I filled all of my 1 lb empty lye containers and then bought a 5 gal bucket and lid at tractor supply for the rest...so far so good  Good luck!!
> 
> Not sure about with shipping, but I have heard good things about The Lye Guy- www.thelyeguy.com




I would love to find somewhere I could buy local but have no idea where to even start.

Thank you for the link. Checking the site out soon!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you calculated the shipping cost.  I took advantage of that deal and the shipping was nearly as much as the cost of the lye.  My final cost was about $1.75 per pound.  I can't buy in bulk locally so it ended up being my most economical option.

I have bought from Ingredients to Die For more cheaply but I find their wide-mouth containers difficult to work from.  Love ED's bottles.


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 30, 2013)

I can get it at a local chemical supplier for $71 for a 50# bag.


----------



## moonbeam (Aug 30, 2013)

I also get it at a chemical house, right now it's $56 for a 50# bag. I think you can also try places that use lye for food making sich as olives and I have also heard pool supplies as well. I hope you can find someone local, that shipping will get ya!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

The shipping adds another 23 dollars. So it's about 56 to buy 32 lbs from ED.


----------



## earthsoap (Aug 30, 2013)

My cost from ED,with discounts,shipping ended up being $1.59 a lb.Would like to find it cheaper also ,but ED are good @ getting it to you fast.Keeping cost down all the way to the finished product is what keeps my customers happy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Stakie (Aug 30, 2013)

earthsoap said:


> My cost from ED,with discounts,shipping ended up being $1.59 a lb.Would like to find it cheaper also ,but ED are good @ getting it to you fast.Keeping cost down all the way to the finished product is what keeps my customers happy.:mrgreen:


Yeah, that's basically why I am looking for the best price. Since ED has this huge sale going on right now I can buy more that just lye! But I want to be sure I am getting the best price.


----------

